# أجمل ساعات من العمر



## mary naeem (1 يونيو 2013)

أجمل ساعات من العمر 
​








*اجمل الساعات واطفال المسيح يجتمعوا معا بالتسبيح*
*اجمل الساعات وانت تترنم باسم القدير *
*اجمل الساعات والقلب يشدوا بالتسبيح للقدوس العظيم*
*أجمل الساعات تمر كلحظه  وتشتاق لها بقلبك الصغير*



*



*

​*تعلم ما هى اجمل ساعات تمر بحياتك*
* عندما لا تشعر إلا وقد مرت كلحيظات من حياتك*
* بسرعه البرق فى سماء القدير*
*تتعرف على جمال المتعه الحقيقى *
*عندما لا تشعر باحد من حولك*
* فقط تشعر باحتضان القدير لكل مُسَبحيه*
*تتعلم كيف تفرح *







*عندما تجد ان من يمسح دمعك هو يد الله الحانى العظيم *
*واحتضانه لك يروى عطشك للتطلع لوجهه الكريم*
*تتعلم ما هى البهجه عندما تشترك مع بنى المسيح بفهم التسبيح*
*تدرك عظمة ربك *
*عندما تجده وسط بنيه يحقق امانى كل واحد بما يكون له مفيد *
*والحب منه عظيم والرحمة ليس لها مثيل*









*تقف وترى تتأمل وتبتهج فلا تشعر بزمنك مر ام باقى اليك*
*تقف ولا تعلم  اين انت تقف افى الأرض ام فى السما مع الشهدا والقديسين *
*فلا تدرى  سوى انك تريد لبنيك ان يشعروا ما انت تشعر بيه*
*فما أحلى تلك اللحيظات التى برجاؤها تعيش سنين*






​


*أقول عنها عذوبه ونقاء هذا قليل *
*أقول عنها تذوق لما سيكون فى الحياه مع نبع الحياه*
*اجدها قشور لما واقعه جميل مع المسيح*
*اتطلع واتأمل لمن بذلوا دماهم من اجله وكأنه من زهيد *
*وبالحق اقول لو صفيت كل قطرات دمانا من اجله فهو ازهد الزهيد *
*فما يهبنا اياه على الأرض كنهر فياض لايقل مهما اعطانا بل يزيد*
*فما بالك سماه المملوه بغناه وهو الغنى الوحيد**ما أروعها تلك الساعات التى تمر كلحيظه تسبيح لأسم الله القدير *
*تبارك اسمك يا واهب الحياه العظيم *

​​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة


----------



## mary naeem (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المرور الجميل يا قمر


----------



## meno 7 :) (1 يونيو 2013)

ميرسى جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 يونيو 2013)

*اجمل الساعات واطفال المسيح يجتمعوا معا بالتسبيح*
*اجمل الساعات وانت تترنم باسم القدير *
*اجمل الساعات والقلب يشدوا بالتسبيح للقدوس العظيم*
*أجمل الساعات تمر كلحظه  وتشتاق لها بقلبك الصغير*

*فعلاً أختي العزيزة أروع الأوقات هي في لحظات السجود*​*والصلاة والتسبيح بإسم القدوس العظيم*​*هنا تأخذك الروح الى محضر الرب يكون الوقت عدم*​*والفرح والسرور بلا حدود وتعيش حقيقة عالم الخلود*​*مع الملائكة الأطهار والقديسين مشتركاً معهم في غنى مجد الرب*​*الذي ليس له نهاية ولا بداية .*​*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة موضوع حقاً رائع وكلمات جميلة جداً *​*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك في أعمالك ويعوض تعبك*​*في خدمتك المباركة دائماً والرب يفرح قلبك على طول*​*ويحفضك في سلامه ونعمه الدائمه والمجد ليسوع المسيح*​*دائماً وأبداً...آمين ...*​


----------



## kamel.b (1 يونيو 2013)

ما أجمل هذه التأملات = حقيقى العشرة مع ربنا بالتسبيح اجمل حاجة وهو ده الهدف المخلوقين لاجله والتمتع بوجود الهنا معنا =ليتمجد اسم الرب كل حين ​


----------



## mary naeem (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

فعلا وقت التسبيح والترانيم 

والصلوات الحاره اجمل اللحظات 

لانها لحظات تتقابل فيها مع المسيح شخصيا 

رائع 

​


----------



## mary naeem (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يا قمر على المرور الجميل


----------

